# [Sammelthread] Asus X99-E WS



## DerJott (31. August 2014)

[size=+2]ASUS X99-E WS[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[size=+1]Spezifikationen[/size]



Spoiler




*CPU*
Build in Intel® Socket 2011-v3 Processors 
Intel® Core™ i7 Processors for LGA 2011 Socket
Supports Intel® 22 nm CPU
Supports Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 
* The Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 support depends on the CPU types.

*Chipset*
Intel® X99

*Memory*
8 x DIMM, Max. 64GB, DDR4 3200(O.C.)/3000(O.C.)/2800(O.C.)/2666(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2133 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory 
Quad Channel Memory Architecture 
Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
* Hyper DIMM support is subject to the physical characteristics of individual CPUs. 
* Refer to ASUS for the Memory QVL (Qualified Vendors Lists).

*Multi-GPU Support*
Supports NVIDIA® 4-Way SLI™ Technology 
Supports AMD 4-Way CrossFireX Technology

*Expansion Slots*
7 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (single x16 or dual x16/x16 or triple x16/x16/x16 or quad x16/x16/x16/x16 or seven x16/x8/x8/x8/x16/x8/x8)

*Storage*
Intel® X99 chipset : *1
1 x SATA Express port, gray, compatible with 2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports
1 x M.2 x4 Socket 3, gray, , with M Key, type 2260/2280 storage devices support (PCIE mode)
8 x SATA 6Gb/s port(s), gray, *2
Intel® Rapid Storage Technology supports*3
ASMedia® SATA Express controller : *4
1 x SATA Express port, gray, compatible with 2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports
ASMedia® SATA Express controller : 
1 x eSATA 6Gb/s port(s), gray, compatible with 2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports

*LAN*
Intel® I210-AT, 1 x Gigabit LAN Controller(s)
Intel® I218LM, 1 x Gigabit LAN, Dual interconnect between the Integrated Media Access Controller (MAC) and Physical Layer (PHY)

*Audio*
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking, Front Panel MIC Jack-retasking
- High quality 109 dB SNR stereo playback output (Line-out at rear) and 104 dB SNR stereo playback input (Line-in)
- High-fidelity audio OP AMP(s)
Audio Feature :
- DTS Ultra PC II
- DTS Connect
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel
- BD Audio Layer Content Protection
- Audio Shielding: Ensures precision analog/digital separation and greatly reduced multi-lateral interference
- Dedicated audio PCB layers: Separate layers for left and right channels to guard the quality of the sensitive audio signals
- Audio amplifier: Provides the highest-quality sound for headphone and speakers
- Premium Japanese-made audio capacitors: Provide warm, natural and immersive sound with exceptional clarity and fidelity
- Absolute Pitch 192khz/24bit true BD lossless sound

*USB Ports*
Intel® X99 chipset : 
4 x USB 3.0/2.0 port(s) (4 at back panel, , 4 at mid-board)
Intel® X99 chipset : 
4 x USB 2.0/1.1 port(s) (4 at mid-board)
ASMedia® USB 3.0 controller : *5
2 x USB 3.0/2.0 port(s) (2 at back panel, blue)
ASMedia® USB 3.0 controller : *6
8 x USB 3.0/2.0 port(s) (4 at back panel, , 4 at mid-board)

*Workstation Feature*
7 x PCIe x 16 slot(s)
ASUS Dr. Power
12K hours Capacitors
ProCool Power Connector
Q-Code Logger

*Special Features*
5-Way Optimization by Dual Intelligent Processors 5
- Whole system optimization with a single click! 5-Way Optimization tuning key perfectly consolidates TPU, EPU, DIGI+ Power Control, Fan Xpert 3, and Turbo App together, providing better CPU performance, efficient power saving, precise digital power control, whole system cooling and even tailor your own app usages.

ASUS TPU :
- Auto Tuning
- GPU Boost 
- TPU switch

ASUS EPU :
- EPU 
- EPU switch
ASUS Digital Power Design :
- Industry leading Digital 8 Phase Power Design
- Industry leading Digital 4 Phase DRAM Power Design
- CPU Power Utility
- DRAM Power Utility

ASUS Exclusive Features :
- MemOK!
- AI Suite 3
- Ai Charger+
- USB Charger+ 
- M.2 & SATA Express
- ASUS UEFI BIOS EZ Mode featuring friendly graphics user interface 
- USB 3.0 Boost
- Disk Unlocker
- Turbo LAN
- Crystal Sound 2
Interactive HomeCloud
- Media Streamer

ASUS EZ DIY :
- Precision Tweaker 2
- ASUS O.C. Tuner
- ASUS CrashFree BIOS 
- ASUS EZ Flash 
- ASUS USB BIOS Flashback 
- ASUS UEFI BIOS EZ Mode
- Push Notice

ASUS Q-Design :
- ASUS Q-Shield
- ASUS Q-Code
- ASUS Q-LED (CPU, DRAM, VGA, Boot Device LED)
- ASUS Q-Slot
- ASUS Q-DIMM 
- ASUS Q-Connector

Media Streamer
Special Memory O.C. Design
Turbo App
Fan Xpert 3

*Operating System Support*
Windows® 8.1 
Windows® 8 
Windows® 7

*Back I/O Ports*
2 x eSATA
2 x LAN (RJ45) port(s)
10 x USB 3.0 (blue) 
1 x Optical S/PDIF out
8 x Audio jack(s)
1 x USB BIOS Flashback Button(s)
1 x Q-Code Logger button

*Internal I/O Ports*
2 x USB 3.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 4 USB 3.0 port(s) (19-pin)
2 x USB 2.0 connector(s) support(s) additional 4 USB 2.0 port(s)
2 x SATA Express connector: gray, compatible with 2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports
1 x M.2 Socket 3 for M Key, type 2260/2280 devices
1 x TPM connector(s) 
8 x SATA 6Gb/s connector(s)
1 x CPU Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin)
1 x CPU OPT Fan connector(s) (1 x 4 -pin)
4 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (4 x -pin)
1 x S/PDIF out header(s)
1 x Thunderbolt header(s)
2 x 8-pin EATX 12 V Power connector
1 x 6-pin EATX 12 V_1 Power connector(s)
1 x 24-pin EATX Power connector(s)
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V Power connector(s)
1 x EZ XMP switch
1 x Front panel connector(s) 
1 x System panel(s) (Q-Connector)
1 x 5-pin EXT_FAN(Extension Fan) connector
1 x DRCT header(s)
1 x MemOK! button(s)
1 x Thermal sensor connector(s)
1 x TPU switch(es)
1 x EPU switch(es)
1 x CPU/DRAM overvoltage jumper(s)
1 x Power-on button(s)
1 x Reset button(s)
1 x Clear CMOS button(s)
1 x Dr.Power switch(es)

*Lieferumfang*
User's manual
ASUS Q-Shield
8 x SATA 6Gb/s cable(s)
1 x ASUS 3T3R dual band Wi-Fi moving antennas (Wi-Fi 802.11a/b/g/n/ac compliant)
1 x 3-Way SLI bridge(s)
1 x Q-connector(s) (2 in 1)

*BIOS*
128 Mb Flash ROM, UEFI AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.7, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.7, ACPI 5.0, Multi-language BIOS, 
ASUS EZ Flash 2, CrashFree BIOS 3, F11 EZ Tuning Wizard, F6 Qfan Control, F3 My Favorites, Quick Note, Last Modified log, 
F12 PrintScreen, F3 Shortcut functions and ASUS DRAM SPD (Serial Presence Detect) memory information.

*Manageability*
WfM 2.0, DMI 2.7, WOL by PME, PXE

*Support Disc*
Drivers、ASUS Utilities、EZ Update 、Anti-virus software (OEM version)
Operating System
Windows® 8.1 32/64-bit
Windows® 8 32/64-bit
Windows® 7 32/64-bit

*Form Factor*
CEB Form Factor 
12 inch x 10.5 inch ( 30.5 cm x 26.7 cm )

*Note*
*1 Intel® X99 Express Chipset with RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 and Intel Rapid Storage Technology 13 support
*2 8 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s ports* (4 x gray from controller 1, 4 x black from controller 2)
*3 These functions will work depending on the CPU installed
*4 These SATA ports are for data hard drivers only. ATAPI devices are not supported
*5 ASMedia® USB 3.0 controller- supports ASUS USB 3.0 Boost 
*6 ASMedia® USB 3.0 Hubs- supports ASUS USB 3.0 Boost​




[size=+1]Die wichtigsten Funktionen auf einen Blick[/size]


Spoiler







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



[size=+1] Asus O.C.-Sockel "2084"[/size]


Spoiler




Es ist offiziell! Das X99-E WS ist ein 2084 Socket Board. 


> SUS Exclusive OC Socket
> The X99-E WS' CPU socket includes extra pins that connect proprietary circuitry to extra contacts found on Haswell-E's land grid array (LGA). When combined with our customized UEFI, this exclusive feature offers comprehensively-improved overclocking margins, especially under extreme liquid-nitrogen (LN2) overclocking. You'll enjoy better margins for memory overclocking, better comparative memory performance under the same frequencies, and better margins for CPU overclocking with minimal voltage drop — so you're able to push the latest processors and DDR4 memory beyond their limits! OC Socket is 100% compatible with the new Haswell-E LGA 2011-3 processors. Forget limits, break every performance barrier with OC Socket!
> 
> Achtung! Beachtet unbedingt die aktuelle Rechtslage zum 2084-Socket
> Asus O.C.-Sockel "2084": Kommentar zu Garantie und Gewährleistung






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



[size=+1]Wasserkühlung[/size]


Spoiler



Das deutsche Unternehmen *Liquid Ecstasy* hat zwei Wasserkühlungen für das Board im Sortiment:
Fullcover mit CPU und ohne.

So sieht Kühlung für die Spannungswandler und den Chipsatz aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Produkt:
Spannungswander und Chipsatz
Asus : Wasserkühler NL-NSB Asus X99 E WS

Fullcover:
Asus : Wasserkühler NL-NSB Asus X99 E WS - Fullcopper




[size=+1] Treiber und UEFI BIOS Updates[/size]


Spoiler




2015/05/29
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-1102.zip
X99-E WS Formal BIOS 1102 release
1. Improve compatibility for some VGA cards.
2. Improve compatibility for some memory module.

2014/11/26
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-0702.zip
X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0702 release
Support ECC function


2014/11/04
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-0701.zip
X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0701 release
1.Update EC1 FW to 0413.
2.Add 'SMBus Write' option in setup(AiTweaker/Dram Timing Control)
3.Update power phase control with PCB ID added


2014/10/02
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-0606.zip
X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0606 release
1. Improve XMP settings.
2. Enhance System stability.
3. Enhance USB compatibility.​

2014/09/17
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-0509.zip
X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0509 release
1. Improve the compatibility of USB keyboard.
2. Improve the compatibility of Server CPU.
3. Improve the system stability.
4. Improve progressive of OC performance.

Servers & Workstations - X99-E WS - ASUS​



[size=+1]Handbuch (PDF)[/size]


Spoiler




Derzeit nur in englischer Sprache verfügbar:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/server/e9552_x99_e_ws_ug_for_web_only.pdf​



[size=+1]Sonstige wichtige Links[/size]


Spoiler




Produktseite
Servers & Workstations - X99-E WS - ASUS​



[size=+1] ECC Support[/size]


Spoiler



Gibt es Unterstützung für ECC-RAM? *Ja!* 
Aber nur für ausgewählte Modelle mit sehr geringen Taktraten - 2133. Welche Module unterstützt werden, ist hier zu finden:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...S_series_MEMORY_DDR4_ECC_RDIMM_QVL_150520.pdf


----------



## Pinky_Floyd (5. September 2014)

Überall liest man Details über das Board, naja hier nur ein nettes Bild aber nirgends die Info wann es in die Läden kommt.....


----------



## DerJott (7. September 2014)

Ich habe bei Caseking, Alternate und Mindfactory angefragt. Ein Release-Termin in Deutschland ist noch nicht bekannt. Gleiches gilt für Europa.


----------



## Pinky_Floyd (8. September 2014)

Anfrage bei Asus läuft ebenfalls. Bisher noch keine Antwort.


----------



## Pinky_Floyd (9. September 2014)

Antwort von Asus: in ca 2 Wochen verfügbar.
Aber folgende News geben Anlass zum Überdenken :
Asus-X99-Mainboard-mit-Kurzschluss-wie-sicher-ist-der-OC-Sockel

Oder hat da jemand beim OC Fehler gemacht......


----------



## DerJott (9. September 2014)

Zwei Wochen? Perfekt! Da ist auch der größere Preis-Drop auf unter 800 Euro für den 5960X zu erwarten. Bei den Kurzschlüssen wurde der DDR4-Ram auf 1,5V übertaktet. Dieser verträgt aber nur 1,3-1,4 Max. Also eindeutiges Selbstverschulden.


----------



## DerJott (11. September 2014)

> In unserem Preisvergleich wird mittlerweile das X99-E WS aus dem Hause Asus gelistet, wobei unsere Nachbarn aus Österreich das 2011-3-Flaggschiff ab rund 407 Euro listen. Dafür erhält man eine Fülle an Zusatzchips für weitere PCI-Express-3.0-Lanes sowie USB- und SATA-Anschlüsse. Der Hersteller teilte uns mit, dass die Auslieferung voraussichtlich nächste Woche für 395 Euro beginnen wird.
> 
> Schon im Vorfeld von Intels Haswell-E-Veröffentlichung sind die ersten drei Asus-Mainboards für den Sockel 2011-3 aufgetaucht, darunter auch das X99-E WS als Topmodell. Während das X99-Deluxe sowie Rampage V Extreme zeitig an den Start gingen, sucht man ein verfügbares Exemplar der Workstation-Platine derzeit noch vergebens. Wie uns Asus nun mitgeteilt hat, werden Interessenten die Platine voraussichtlich ab der kommenden Woche für eine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung in Höhe von 395 Euro erstehen können.
> 
> ...




Asus X99-E WS mit 88 PCI-Express-3.0-Lanes kommt nächste Woche für 395 Euro


----------



## DerJott (17. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
heute habe ich dank freundlicher Unterstützung durch ASUS das X99-E WS bekommen. Der erste Eindruck? Fantastisches Board! Das Design sieht in Natura fast noch besser aus, als auf den Bildern. Ein kurzes Unboxing-Video kommt dann die nächsten Tage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IluBabe (18. September 2014)

Hat schon was, ist aber dennoch zu teuer für den Normalo der sich Haswell-E nur weil ers kann reinzieht und für das WS im Namen keine Anwendung hat.


----------



## DerJott (18. September 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Hat schon was, ist aber dennoch zu teuer für den Normalo der sich Haswell-E nur weil ers kann reinzieht und für das WS im Namen keine Anwendung hat.


 
Das Asus Rampage V kostet derzeit sogar noch mehr


----------



## Pinky_Floyd (18. September 2014)

Es gibt aber auch durchaus Gründe für dieses Board ausser des "Must Have..." und der nötigen Peanuts 

Leider ist das Ram Angebot insgesamt noch recht dürftig. Asus aktualisiert zwar die Kompatibilitätsliste aber dennoch will man nicht doppelt investieren.

Vorerst soll das Board mit 32 GB ausgestattet werden, allerdings nur 4Dimms weil später auf 64 aufgestockt werden soll sofern die 32 GB an ihre Grenzen kommen.

Um Diskussionen vorwegzunehmen.....
Erste Bedingung für die Entscheidung für ein Board ist gewesen dass es ein Workstation Board ist da der Rechner ca  12/7 läuft.
Anwendung neben DAW[viele VST], RAM-Disk, Virtuelle Machines, Verarbeitung extrem große Bilddateien und als aller aller aller allerletztes mal ein aktuelles Spielchen.


Wie ist die Meinung : Entsprechende Kits oder  Einzelriegelkäufe (Habe aber sleber die Erfahrung gemacht dass Kits die bessere Wahl sind. 

Gibt es da eventuell schon Erfahrungen ?


----------



## DerJott (18. September 2014)

@Pinky_Floyd
Gebe ich dir recht. Wer auf X99 nur zocken will, der nimmt das Rampage Extreme V und bekommt noch ein OC-Panel mit dazu. Wer aber Bildbearbeitung, Videoschnitt, Virtualisierung und RAMdisc braucht, nimmt das Board.
Ich werde mir, sobald endlich verfübgar, 64GB kaufen. Bevorzugt zwei mal das Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit 32GB (DDR4-3000, CL15-15-15). Sobald die Verfügbarkeit gedeckt ist, gibt es auch den entsprechenden Support. Asus ist da sehr fix.


----------



## Feleos (11. November 2014)

Sacht mal, wie schaut es eigentlich mit der ENtwicklung für ne Wakü für das Ding hier aus? 

Bin Grad am Überlegen ob ich mir das Board mit nem 5960 hole, jedoch steht dem immer noch entgegen, dass es keinen Wakü-Block gibt. Fürs Rampage oder Auch die Gigabyte-Boards sind ja shcon welche draußen. Und nur wegen einer Wakü auf ein mMn hässliches Rot oder Orange zurück zu greifen, zumal ich nicht viel Zocke, mehr arbeite, ist das hier in meinen Augen besser geeignet...


----------



## Chryzzle (11. November 2014)

Feleos schrieb:


> Sacht mal, wie schaut es eigentlich mit der ENtwicklung für ne Wakü für das Ding hier aus?  Bin Grad am Überlegen ob ich mir das Board mit nem 5960 hole, jedoch steht dem immer noch entgegen, dass es keinen Wakü-Block gibt. Fürs Rampage oder Auch die Gigabyte-Boards sind ja shcon welche draußen. Und nur wegen einer Wakü auf ein mMn hässliches Rot oder Orange zurück zu greifen, zumal ich nicht viel Zocke, mehr arbeite, ist das hier in meinen Augen besser geeignet...


Gibt sogar ne Petition dazu. 
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/official-asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread


----------



## Feleos (12. November 2014)

Das ja mal geil  Hab auch gleich mal unterzeichnet. Sollten andere die son Block haben wollen auch mal tun. 

Wenn das nichts wird, geh ich sonst zu Liquid Extasy. Marc is auch immer wunderbar nett


----------



## DerJott (12. November 2014)

Die Idee ist klasse und ich werde diese auch unterstützten. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen versucht, selbst eine WaKü für´s Board zu bauen, dieses hat aber ein sehr "eigenes" Design, was die Kühlung der Spannungswandler angeht. So ist der Lochabstand unter 6 Zentimeter, wodurch der Einsatz universeller Kühlungen nicht möglich ist. Es gibt auch zwei Chips, die sehr nah an den PCI-E Slots sind und eventuell mit der Mainboard-Befestigung kollidieren könnten. 

Ist also nicht ganz so einfach. Mir gegenüber hat EK gesagt, dass eine Komplett-Wakü für das Board nicht geplant ist. Würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn sie die Meinung ändern.


----------



## Feleos (12. November 2014)

Und wenn nicht, gehts halt zu Liquid Extasy  und dann sacht man ihm halt, dass er den Kühler auch in die Shopseite mitaufnehmen soll. Derzeit macht er für mich drei Kühler unteranderem für nen Raid-Controller der auf das Asus mit drauf soll.


----------



## DerJott (12. November 2014)

Feleos schrieb:


> Und wenn nicht, gehts halt zu Liquid Extasy  und dann sacht man ihm halt, dass er den Kühler auch in die Shopseite mitaufnehmen soll. Derzeit macht er für mich drei Kühler unteranderem für nen Raid-Controller der auf das Asus mit drauf soll.


 
Das Problem bei Liquid Extasy ist, dass die das Kupfer nicht vernickeln. Das Rot passt bei meinem Zusammenbau vom Design her einfach nicht so gut rein. Würde aber dennoch kaufen und lackieren, wenn´s eine Kührer gäbe.


----------



## Feleos (12. November 2014)

Doch tut er. Bei mir werden alle drei Kühler Vernickelt.

Was mir mich jedoch derzeit noch abhält das Board, Ram und CPU zu kaufen ist, dass ich immer noch viel zu viel von Biosfehlern höre. Eine BEwertung auf Newegg sprach sogar davon dass seine CPU beim Boardausfall mitgegrillt wurde... Das ist nicht ganz so ermuternd für das Asus E-WS


----------



## DerJott (12. November 2014)

Feleos schrieb:


> Doch tut er. Bei mir werden alle drei Kühler Vernickelt.
> 
> Was mir mich jedoch derzeit noch abhält das Board, Ram und CPU zu kaufen ist, dass ich immer noch viel zu viel von Biosfehlern höre. Eine BEwertung auf Newegg sprach sogar davon dass seine CPU beim Boardausfall mitgegrillt wurde... Das ist nicht ganz so ermuternd für das Asus E-WS


 
Dann warte ein wenig ab, bis ich alle meine Komponenten zusammen habe und erste Erfahrungen kundtun kann 

Und was das BIOS angeht: Asus arbeitet stets an neuen Versionen. Ich aktualisiere in regelmäßigen Abständen auch den ersten Post und verlinke zu neuen BIOS-Versionen.


----------



## Feleos (15. November 2014)

Dachte mir is stell die Petition via Link hier mal Rein:  EK-Waterblock Petition für Asus-E WS


----------



## DerJott (20. November 2014)

Feleos schrieb:


> Dachte mir is stell die Petition via Link hier mal Rein:  EK-Waterblock Petition für Asus-E WS


 
Habe das mal im Übersicherts-Post verlinkt.


----------



## DerJott (5. Dezember 2014)

Tja, derzeit hat EKWB besseres zu tun, als eine WaKü für´s Asus X99-E WS zu entwickeln:



> Dear Customer
> 
> 
> Due to recent amount of work with several other blocks and items, we are not planning to make any new water block for this hardware in near future.
> ...


----------



## Feleos (5. Dezember 2014)

Also... Ich hab mal mit Marc von Liquid Extasy gesprochen.

Er Sagte das es eigentlich kein Problem sein könnte dafür ein Kühler zu entwickeln. Ob Fullcover oder einfach nur ein wenig SpaWa und Chipsatz. Auch hatte ich ihn gefragt wie es mit einer Fullcoverlösung  + CPU aussieht, allerdings bezüglich eines MSI, im Stil der Kühl des  Rampage IV . Auch das sei möglich aber teuer. 

Da es mir sehr auf die Optik ankommt, werd ich mir wohl einen individuellen Kühler dies bezüglich machen lassen. Jedoch besteht halt die Möglichkeit, das ihr euch hier noch zusammentut und ihn Fragt, ob er euch im gleichen zug einen Kühler baut. Mein Board würde dann wohl als Sample herhalten müssen.

Hier Mal die Seite von ihm, wenn ihr nähere Infos brauch Liquid Extasy 

Ich bin auf jedenfall sehr begeistert von seiner Arbeit. Er hat mir einen Kühler von einen LSI Raidcontroller, ne Graka und einen Fullcover Aquaero 5 kühler angefertigt. Echt geile Arbeit 
(Ja ich Fanboy ) Können auf seiner Seite bewundert werden!


----------



## DerJott (5. Dezember 2014)

Abhängig vom Preis wäre ich dabei. Ich bevorzuge, besonders bei dem Board, eine vernickelte Version mit schwarzem "Deckel". Fullcover wäre wünschenswert, jedoch ohne CPU-Kühlung.


----------



## Feleos (5. Dezember 2014)

Deshalb würde ich ihn an deiner/eurer stelle mal persönlich anhauen und fragen wie teuer das wird. Glaube er hatte was von 120-140€ gesagt
also in meinen Augen voll ihm Rahmen für eine Fullcover-Kühler


----------



## EbbiDos (9. Dezember 2014)

Kurze Frage an alle (die das X99-E WS schon haben). Bei mir leutchten die HDD und Power-LED nicht. Habe die LEDs mit einem Labornetzteil bei ca. 3V geprüft und die sind ok. Habe alle Polaritäten auf dem Board richtig beachtet. Habe auch die falsche Polarität versucht. Alles ohne Erfolg - die LEDs wollen einfach nicht leuchten. Hatte das Problem bereits mit einem MSI-Board aber nicht weiter beachtet.  Jetzt habe ich das X99-E WS grad neu verbaut und es ärgert mich, dass die LEDs nicht gehen.
Weiß jemand, ob die mit Vorwiderständen betrieben werden müssen oder ob das Mainboard die LEDs per Konstantstromquelle versorgt? Oder gibt es noch irgend ein BIOS-Setting, das ich bislang übersehen habe? Wie ist das bei euch?

Nun ein kurzer Abriss zu meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Board:
* Intel I7-5930K
lasst den Schiebeschalter TPU auf disabled. Ich hatte ihn auf Stufe 2 und etwa 35 Sekunden nach dem ersten Bootversuch und einer Exkursion ins BIOS machte der PC einen Reset und zeigte danach "CPU over temperature error".
* Cooler Master Seidon 120V (2) Wasserkühlung
läuft super! 36°C CPU-Temperatur auf dem Windows Desktop. Beim StarCitizen zocken geht er grad mal auf 46°C hoch und HeavyLoad schafft auch nicht mehr als 47°C. Also ist hier noch reichlich OC-Potenzial.
* 64 GB GEiL Evo Potenza CL15-15-15-36
der RAM hat am Anfang das BIOS nicht sauber booten lassen. Hat immer wieder eigenständig geresettet. Der Button "MemOK!" auf dem Board half wenigstens ins BIOS zu kommen und einen Bootvorgang bis ins Betriebssystem abzuschließen. Habe dann ein BIOS-Reset über "Load optimized settings" durchgeführt und das BIOS auch seitdem nicht wieder angepackt. Seither läuft der PC reibungslos. Jedoch wird unter (meinem) Windows 8.1 Enterprise nur 32GB bereitgestellt... (da muss ich nochmal schauen, was da los ist. Oder weiß jemand warum? Das OS soll angeblich 512GB abkönnen.)

Edit: Hab im BIOS das DRAM-timing auf Auto gestellt -> nun hab ich 64GB im OS.

* Samsung XP941 SSM als Primärfestplatte im M.2 Slot
CSM im BIOS nicht anpacken, sonst könnt ihr nicht von dieser Platte booten. Betriebssystem-Installation klappt auch nur über USB-Stick auf diese Festplatte (UEFI-Modus), solange die BIOS-Einstellungen des CSM unverändert bleiben. Die Festplatte möchtle nämlich keine GPT-Partition.
* Hot-plug ist nur an den grauen SATA-Anschlüssen im BIOS einstellbar. Also überlegt vorher, wo welche Festplatte bzw. ext. Wechselrahmen angeschlossen werden muss, bevor ihr wie ich nochmal umbauen müsst.


----------



## DerJott (10. Dezember 2014)

*SATA-Ports bei Haswell-E-Systemen nur eingeschränkt nutzbar*

Heimlich, still und leise hat Intel den SATA-Treiber für den X99-Chipsatz zurückgezogen. Deshalb fehlen an einigen Ports bestimmte Funktionen.

Die X99- und C610-Chipsätze verwenden einen speziellen SATA-Treiber, den Intel als Rapid Storage Technology Enterprise (RSTe) bezeichnet. Inzwischen ist der RSTe-Treiber mit der Versionsnummer 4.1.0.1046 jedoch aus dem Download-Bereich von Intel und der Mainboard-Hersteller wie Asus, Asrock, Gigabyte und MSI kommentarlos verschwunden.

Der RST-Treiber kann jedoch nur die ersten sechs SATA-6G-Ports des X99-Chipsatzes ansprechen. RAID-Verbünde an LGA2011-v3-Systemen lassen sich mit der Intel-Software folglich nur über maximal sechs Festplatten oder Solid-State Disks einrichten.

Die übrigen vier Ports melden sich gegenüber dem Betriebssystem erst, wenn dort ein Laufwerk angeschlossen ist und erscheinen dann als separater zweiter Controller, der vom Standard-AHCI-Treiber von Windows kontrolliert wird. Das hat unter anderem die Nachteile, dass in der Treiberoberfläche des RST nicht alle angeschlossenen Massenspeicher sichtbar sind und dass an den vier hinteren Ports bestimmte Funktionen wie SATA Link Power Management fehlen.

SATA-Ports bei Haswell-E-Systemen nur eingeschrÃ¤nkt nutzbar | heise online

Treiber Downloaden: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=24251&lang=deu&ProdId=3804


----------



## Feleos (11. Dezember 2014)

So, ich hab da ja auch nochmal ne Frage, da mein Board ja nun auch bald da sein sollte, das Restliche Setup aber noch nicht zu 100% steht. 

Es geht um die Einbindung einer M.2 SSD (wie beispielsweise der Samsung XP941-SSD) als Bootfähiges Laufwerk. Nun hab ich viele darüber gelesen und weiß jetzt auch (inzwischen) das man davon booten kann, ABER nur wenn das Bios das auch unterstützt... Tut es das Bios des Asus X99 E-WS das auch?


----------



## Maniac1960 (11. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja, es unterstützt M.2 SSD`s, aber in mom nur 3-4 bestimmte. nur 2260 und 2280 ssds


----------



## Maniac1960 (11. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welche Bios-Version hast du?
ich habe Bios 702.


----------



## Feleos (11. Dezember 2014)

Maniac1960 schrieb:


> ja, es unterstützt M.2 SSD`s, aber in mom nur 3-4 bestimmte. nur 2260 und 2280 ssds



Es geht mir nicht um die Unterstützung von M.2 SSDs sondern welche davon bootfähig auf dem Mainboard sind. Das das Board nen M.2-Slot hat weiß ich


----------



## EbbiDos (11. Dezember 2014)

Feleos schrieb:


> So, ich hab da ja auch nochmal ne Frage, da mein Board ja nun auch bald da sein sollte, das Restliche Setup aber noch nicht zu 100% steht.
> 
> Es geht um die Einbindung einer M.2 SSD (wie beispielsweise der Samsung XP941-SSD) als Bootfähiges Laufwerk. Nun hab ich viele darüber gelesen und weiß jetzt auch (inzwischen) das man davon booten kann, ABER nur wenn das Bios das auch unterstützt... Tut es das Bios des Asus X99 E-WS das auch?



Die XP941 (MZHPU512HCGL-00004) geht am M.2 ohne Probleme. Wird  sofort vom BIOS erkannt. Kein Parametrieren nötig. WICHTIG ist nur, dass du den CSM im BIOS unverändert lässt (hatte ich in Beitrag #27 schon erwähnt). Die Installation von Windows geht ganz leicht per USB-Stick. Einfach mit der Software Rufus einen 8GB-Stick zum Installationsmedium umfunktionieren und dann wird Windows auch bootfähig auf deiner XP941 installiert.


----------



## Feleos (12. Dezember 2014)

Das Klingt ja wunderbar. 

Ein schon vorher erwähntest Thema: Wasserkühlung! Wer einen Kühler für das Asus X99 E WS haben möchte, soll sich mal bitte bei mir melden. Da mein Board Bald zu Liquid Extasy geht, kann Marc dann  entsprechend planen, ob er einen richtigen kühler herstellen soll, oder ob es nur bei dem für Jott und meinem bleibt!


----------



## Nightmarewalker (12. Dezember 2014)

siehe unten


----------



## Nightmarewalker (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mal einen Anstoß gemacht für eine Große "XXL" Variante,  weil der Kühler die Cpu + Chipsatz + die Restlichen 4 Kühler wie Spannungswandler usw. mitkühlen soll ( wie die EK Full Cover nur noch besser, da das EK noch nie so gemacht hat ).
Das ganze mit vernickelten/Verchromten Kupfer und oben mit Komplett Durchsichtigen Plexi damit mann die Flüssigkeit sehen kann.

Sozusagen als ein Big Mono Block All in One Kühler.

Wer hätte ebenfalls daran Interesse ?????


----------



## EbbiDos (12. Dezember 2014)

Interesse habe ich schon daran. Letztenendes wird allerdings meine Go/NoGo-Entscheidung sicherlich vom Preis abhängen.


----------



## DerJott (13. Dezember 2014)

Habe den ersten Post mal aktualisiert. Die Preise für den Kühler werden ca. genau so hoch/niedrig sein, wie mit vergleichbaren Modellen. 
Wer Interesse an einem Kühler hat, schreibt bitte eine PM an mich. Ich trage dann den Nickname in den ersten Post ein, damit Marc besser planen kann.


----------



## Nightmarewalker (13. Dezember 2014)

@DerJott
Ich habe schon an Feleos eine PM geschrieben und ich möchte die XXL Ausführung.
Währe am besten wenn sich die anderen auch Melden wer noch was haben möchte.
Marc teilte mir mit das meine XXL Ausführung ca. 150€ +/- 20 excl. Nickel kosten wird.


----------



## MountyMAX (14. Dezember 2014)

EbbiDos schrieb:


> Die XP941 (MZHPU512HCGL-00004) geht am M.2 ohne Probleme. Wird  sofort vom BIOS erkannt. Kein Parametrieren nötig. WICHTIG ist nur, dass du den CSM im BIOS unverändert lässt (hatte ich in Beitrag #27 schon erwähnt). Die Installation von Windows geht ganz leicht per USB-Stick. Einfach mit der Software Rufus einen 8GB-Stick zum Installationsmedium umfunktionieren und dann wird Windows auch bootfähig auf deiner XP941 installiert.



Brauch er nicht, ich hab einfach die Win7 DVD eingelegt und im UEFI Mode gebootet, zwar kommt eine Warnung vom Windowsinstaller das evtl. nicht gebootet werden kann, aber mehr nicht, nach der Installation bootet Windows ganz normal.

Zwar hab ich das X99-S, aber sollte keinen großen Unterschied machen


----------



## EbbiDos (18. Dezember 2014)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Brauch er nicht, ich hab einfach die Win7 DVD eingelegt und im UEFI Mode gebootet, zwar kommt eine Warnung vom Windowsinstaller das evtl. nicht gebootet werden kann, aber mehr nicht, nach der Installation bootet Windows ganz normal.


Das hat bei mir definitiv so nicht funktioniert. Habe die Meldung auch zu Gesicht bekommen und stumpf ignoriert mit dem Resultat, dass von der Platte nicht gebootet werden konnte. Habe es auch mehrmals versucht, da ich ungern einen USB-Stick zum Boot-Medium umfunktionieren wollte, da ich nur einen einzigen Stick in meinem Haushalt habe, der mind. 8GB Speicher hat.
Allerdings sprichst du auch von Windows 7. Ich habe Win8.1 installiert. Vielleicht liegt da schon die Ursache des Unterschieds.


----------



## Feleos (18. Dezember 2014)

Hatte früher schon Probleme bei meinen SSDs im Sataformat. Mit DVD war das ein grauß und den USBstick musste ich erst merkwürdig formatieren... Irgendwas stimmte mit dem UEFI nicht (z87 Chip Gigabyte) Wenn das aber beim X99 wunderbar mit den M.2 SSDs via USB klappt bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Maniac1960 (19. Dezember 2014)

Seit ca 10 Tagen bin ich auch stolzer Besitzer dieses MB und eines i7 5960X,  das Gehäuse ist das Cosmos II , Ram DDR4 von Geil EVO Potenza 3200Mhz und von Thermaltake Water 3 Ultimate.
Zusätzlich hatte ich mir das NT von Ennermax gekauft,das ging aber schon nach 3 Tagen kaputt, so nun habe ich mir das von Corsair 1500i geholt.
Habe auch schon ein Paar Eintragungen in den Benchmarklisten, ihr könnt ja mal reinschauen.


----------



## markus1612 (28. Dezember 2014)

Haha, das Enermax hat dir wenigstens nicht die Hardware geschrottet, denn wenn das Corsair mit seiner SingleRail abfuckt haut es dein System komplett K.O. wenn du Pech hast. Kaufst dir ne 1000€ CPU und dann ein Corsair Müllnetzteil. Ich hätte mir da ein Dark Power Pro 10 1200W von BeQuiet geholt, denn das ist ein qualitativ hochwertiges Netzteil welches ein solches HighEnd System auch verdient.


----------



## Nightmarewalker (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich sag mal nur : Bei mir kommt nur Seasonic ins Haus. 
Gerade im Angebot: günstige Seasonic Platinum-1000: Seasonic Platinum-1000 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## micki70 (29. Dezember 2014)

Kann jemand bitte mal den Abstand der SLI-Finger auf der 2er Bridge messen?

Ich interessiere mich fuer das X99-E WS und wuerde es gerne mit 2x 980er im SLI betreiben.
Dazu habe ich eine starre Bridge mit 60 cm Abstand von EVGA die ich dazu gerne benutzen moechte.

Ist sie in dem mobo verwendbar?

Danke!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (29. Dezember 2014)

Slot 1 bis zum Slot 4. Sollte sich also ausgehen wenn es eine 3er Brücke ist mit 3 Anschlüssen.



Ah noch was  

Das Board ist pure Erotik, schönste Board aller X99.

Unter meinen Persönlichen Top 5 aller Boards die beiher produziert wurden


----------



## micki70 (29. Dezember 2014)

War eine 2er.

Aber kein Problem, habe mir die 3er mit 80 mm gerade bestellt.

Die geht auch mit 2 Karten: EVGA Pro SLI Bridges! - EVGA Forums

Es sollte natuerlich 60 mm und nicht wie oben 60 cm heissen.

Danke fuer die Antwort MehlstaubtheCat


----------



## DerJott (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

schon bald wird es eine Wasserkühlung für das Board gehen. Gefertigt wird dieses vom deutsche Unternehmen Liquid Ecstasy, die bereits in der Vergangenheit für ihre guten Produkte und Sonderanfertigungen von sich Reden machten.
Hier ist ein erster Entwurf der Kühlung des Chipsatzes und der Spannungswandler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feleos (15. Januar 2015)

So Leute,

der Fullcover-Kühler ist in Auftrag gegeben.


----------



## Maniac1960 (16. Januar 2015)

sieht gut aus, freue mich schon!


----------



## al_bundy (10. Februar 2015)

Inzwischen fertig. Leider habe ich einen WErksfrischen Fräser verwendet daher ist das Plexi etwas matt geworden. Der Fräser hat nun aber einige Stunden hinter sich und die oberflächen werden somit jetzt klar. Ich werde diesen Monat noch zwei Fullcoverversionen bauen die die CPU mit bedecken. Mal schauen wie die aussehen 
Gruß Marc

Asus X99 E WS


----------



## DerJott (11. Februar 2015)

Und so sieht das ganze verbaut aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...g-level-10-black-white-x99-9.html#post7171665

Bin mit der Qualität und Verarbeitung ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## micki70 (6. März 2015)

Hat jemand schon das Bios 9.02 aufgespielt?


----------



## Feleos (7. April 2015)

Sooo... 

Auch wenns ein wenig länger gedauert hat, als gewollt ist mein Kühler Fertig und mit samt Board wieder auf dem Rückweg. Ich hoffe das ich dann im laufe der Woche Bilder hochladen kann, die von mir selbst stammen und nicht von Liquid Extasy im Anhang. Wer sich den Kühler oder das Plastikmodell angucken will muss mal beim ihm auf der Seite  nachgucken ( Full Copper  oder  Plexi+Copper)


----------



## TheSebi41 (8. April 2015)

Hi

Hat eigentlich schon jemand das WS IPMI oder möchte es in nächster Zeit?
Ich finde es ja sehr nice


----------



## DerJott (31. Mai 2015)

Neue BIOS-Version 1102 ist raus. Habe sie im Start-Posting verlinkt. 

Download:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-1102.zip


----------



## TheSebi41 (31. Mai 2015)

Falls wer interessiert ist, ich habe endlich das X99 WS/IPMI 

In meinem Tagebuch könnt ihr bald mehr dazu lesen und viele Bilder anschauen


----------



## DerJott (31. Mai 2015)

Hi Sebi,

warum hast du zum (im Vergleich mit dem X99-E WS) abgespeckten X99 WS/IPMI gegriffen? Ich sehe da sehr wenige bis keine Vorteile von dem Board.


----------



## TheSebi41 (1. Juni 2015)

Aber eigentlich ist es besser 



kostet weniger
hat IPIMI
alles ist airflow technisch gut ausgerichtet
Seriellen Anschluss
und ich brauche sicher keinen PLX Chip
NIC Leds fürs Frontpanel abschließbar 

Joa, das sind so meine Gründe


----------



## DerJott (1. Juni 2015)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist es besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm...
Eventuell haben wir unterschiedliche Ansprüche an ein Board. IPIMI brauche ich nicht im täglichen doing. Serieller Anschluss ist tatsächlich fein. Mir würden aber die Lanes fehlen, die das X99-E WS zu bieten hat. 16-8-8 vs 16-16-16 bei 3-way-SLI.


----------



## psyndrome (4. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ich habe seit März eine Workstation von silentmaxx mit der Hardware, die in meinem Profil steht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/121666-psyndrome.html?tab=aboutme#aboutme

Ich habe mich seit dem immer gewundert, warum der Rechner so langsam ist. Vorhin habe ich mal Cinebench R15 angeschmissen und siehe da, beim Rendern des Bildes wurden gerade einmal 86, später dann 461 Punkte erreicht. Das sollte meines Erachtens nicht der Fall sein. Während des Rendering-Prozess' kommt der Rechner auf einmal arg ins Stottern und wird sehr langsam. Es dauert eine ganze Weile bis dann das Bild fertiggerendert wird.

Das aktuellste BIOS-Update habe ich von ASUS runtergeladen und geflasht.

Im BIOS sind die "optimierten Standardwerte geladen". Windows 7 ist neu aufgesetzt. Aktuelle Treiber und alle Windows-Updates sind installiert.

Youtube-Videos anschauen ist eine Tortur. Selbst das MacBook Mid2012 ist deutlich schneller und hat Geekbenchwerte, die über der Workstation liegen.

Habt ihr eine Idee, was man machen kann?


----------



## joker-muc (19. November 2015)

Gelöscht, da eh keiner antwortet. 

Viele Grüße

Tommy


----------

